# Speakers horizontal vs vertical



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What if any are the reasons for not placing speakers on there side ( horizontal vs vertical) Is there a audible difference? I placed my surrounds on there sides so I dont bang my head on them when walking by/under them as I am 6'4" tall.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Tony..I'm no expert but my understanding is that it has something to do with the dispersion pattern..

Speakers that have a vertical array of drivers, radiate more sound to the sides than up or down, when mounted in the vertical position..
This of course helps to give a good sound stage across a screen, from your L&R speakers..

Likewise for surround speakers..They need to be placed in a manner that will give the best flow of sound from front to back..
If they are designed to be mounted vertically (as most surrounds are), mounting them horizontally will diminish that flow of sound..

Others more experienced than myself might have other ideas though..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Prof, Thats was my thinking as well but wanted to know if it really matters. The Mission 762's are not a small speaker and have an 10" driver and a silk dome tweeter with a port above the tweeter.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks Prof, Thats was my thinking as well but wanted to know if it really matters.


Yes, it really matters but, apparently, not to everyone. It is one of my pet peeves and suggests why the vast majority of so-called dedicated center channel speakers are a disaster. They are designed for aesthetics, convenience and to appeal to the naive. They are, for the most part, not designed for proper performance.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Kal, I guess its about compromise. I will have to see if I can make it work having them mounted the proper way.:yes: Just have to watch my head.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The Mission 762's are not a small speaker and have an 10" driver and a silk dome tweeter with a port above the tweeter.


My suggestion will be to try both (vertical and horizontal) ...I used some Polk M10 in the past the same way and didn't noticed anything :huh:

I'm using this JBL's and they can be used either way ...






​


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

salvasol said:


> My suggestion will be to try both (vertical and horizontal) ...I used some Polk M10 in the past the same way and didn't noticed anything :huh:


No reason not to try it. YMMV.



> I'm using this JBL's and they can be used either way ...
> 
> View attachment 12556​


Ah. These are 3way speakers and, since it is the mid-tweet transition that is usually difficult, I would expect them to perform better when horizontal. That way the mid-tweet are one above the other.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I managed to mount them properly last night so everything is the way it should be.


----------

